# SIBO in the United Kingdom



## craighome (Jan 5, 2004)

Reading a lot of useful information here, I got what is believed to be "post infectious Constipation predominant IBS" after a food poisoning bout in Crete 4 years ago.My belly is like a brewery, waking up very fatigued, extremely painful bloating (sometimes to the point it feels I can't breathe),occasional joint pain, urgent need for urination and bad constipation.Been through all the gastro specialist/consultants tests and have a lovely set of information that my consultant says it means "I am perfectly normal and healthy" but after 4 years of this suffering - SIBO sounds like a possible answerBeen through a lot of nutrional advice / homeopathic medicine also/allergy tests/etc and treatment to no avail.Approached my doctor/gp in the United Kingdom thinking he could prescribe either neomycin, rifixamin (as they have few side effects) ,etc but he won't prescribe anything and keeps saying the only option is to refer back to the gastro specialist who in his own words is very conservative and says there is nothing more he can do for me - he is quite closed to new research (and there is a 6 month waiting list for him to tell me that at present) Changing specialist won't help either as I don't think rif is available in the UK and they are restricted on what they can prescribe neomycin for as per NHS guidelines)







Not sure if either antibiotic is available over the counter elsewhere in the world for shipment to the UK, but please PM message me if you can advise/help out on this matter - would dearly appreciate some guidance for UK sufferersMany thanksCraig


----------



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

Hi Try meds4yourhealth which is also goldpharma.Spiraxin is the spanish equivalent and you need no script.I got some in Australia.without any problems.It seemed to be authentic but I dont think you could ever really know.It came unmarked envelope from spain and was not stopped by customs.Not that expensive.Gilly


----------

